# Breast Enhancement



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Do any of you ladies (or men, I guess) have any experience with natural breast enhancement products such as Breast Actives, Bountiful Breast, or Bust-Boom? If so, what were your results? Did you have any problems or bad reactions?


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

No... are you trying to grow breasts? I'm not sure I would find the internet-pill route advisable.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

No, not me personally. 

But why would you not advise it?


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

@badwolf

I'm wary of internet-touted miracle solutions. I don't know much about the ones you mentioned but I would talk to a lot of doctors and do a lot of research before I put something like that into my body. If it is being marketed as a health supplement it will not be held to the same standards as drugs or medication. That means what you are taking could have twice the active ingredient, or none. Totally unregulated. 

Has the person in question tried going on hormonal oral contraceptives? When I'm on those I immediately go up a cup size, no joke. What's wrong with her(?) breasts anyway? Is she just unsatisfied with the size? It also depends how old the person is... if she is young, she should wait it out.


----------



## Artemi (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry ladies but as far as I know the only method to naturally enhance the breast is the silicon inplants.
But if you ask me I would be interested in girl that have natural breast more, even if it's not big and all that.

You can always build up your ass naturally, just look for the photos of fitness models with big asses. They look amazing even if they don't have big boobs at all.

Just remember that the actual workout will take time, but this will sure give you forever results.
Stay natural.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

BlackDog said:


> @_badwolf_
> 
> I'm wary of internet-touted miracle solutions... if she is young, she should wait it out.


I have done much research. Now, all I have at my hands is Amazon reviews, YouTube reviews, and testimonials. As far as I've learned, it works well for most women, but not for all. Yes, it is a her, haha. I personally don't think there is anything wrong with them, but yes she is just unsatisfied with the size. She will be turning 20 in October.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

badwolf said:


> I have done much research. Now, all I have at my hands is Amazon reviews, YouTube reviews, and testimonials. As far as I've learned, it works well for most women, but not for all. Yes, it is a her, haha. I personally don't think there is anything wrong with them, but yes she is just unsatisfied with the size. She will be turning 20 in October.


20!? She's so young, tell her not to worry. I wasn't my full breast size until about 21, myself. She might fill out a bit. 

I don't personally agree with breast implants so I hope she doesn't go that route, unless she has a medical disorder and they are virtually non-existent or something. Breasts shmests, anyway. They don't matter much in the grand scheme of things. Are you her boyfriend? 

If I were you I would find out what the active ingredient is in the supplements and try to find clinical studies. Reviews can be fudged and testimonials are usually anecdotal and not terribly reliable. Also, try to find out if they are illegal anywhere else in the world. That sometimes is a red flag. 

Be safe! No sense in putting yourself at risk for something so superficial.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Bogus, but l felt like entertaining the thought and googled one.

The site is even worse than l  expected, listen to @BlackDog on that about the way non FDA regulation. They can throw anything in there, the precautions are taken after someone dies IME.

Birth control-YMMV-or your girlfriend's MMV.

Sure, it made my breasts ''bigger'' but that was because it made me fat and bloated :kitteh:

Some women are affected differently, l tend toward bloating. Whenever bloating is possible-l will bloat.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Birth control-YMMV-or your girlfriend's MMV.
> 
> Sure, it made my breasts ''bigger'' but that was because it made me fat and bloated.
> 
> Some women are affected differently, l tend toward bloating. Whenever bloating is possible-l will bloat.


Hahaha, yeah it could be bloating. I've tried a few different brands though and the one that works best for me (doesn't make me bloat, doesn't give me morning sickness) just so happens to make me gain a cup size (nearly). I actually have "on birth control" bras and "off birth control" bras. 

But you're totally right, it varies from person to person. Hopefully this girl learns to accept and love her breasts instead of trying to enhance them. 99% of the time there is nothing wrong with them at all.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

BlackDog said:


> Hahaha, yeah it could be bloating. I've tried a few different brands though and the one that works best for me (doesn't make me bloat, doesn't give me morning sickness) just so happens to make me gain a cup size (nearly). I actually have "on birth control" bras and "off birth control" bras.
> 
> But you're totally right, it varies from person to person. Hopefully this girl learns to accept and love her breasts instead of trying to enhance them. 99% of the time there is nothing wrong with them at all.


My boobs are so enormous 3-4 days before my period that l notice the skin is looser immediately after they deflate, and l think it's taking a toll.

And by 'enormous' l mean...not enormous, lol.

Yeah, l only tried Mircette. Really don't think l had any other side effects besides bloating, but it eventually turned into concerning leg swelling and l was taken off.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you all. This has definitely given me some needed perspective.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

badwolf said:


> I have done much research. Now, all I have at my hands is Amazon reviews, YouTube reviews, and testimonials. As far as I've learned, it works well for most women, but not for all. Yes, it is a her, haha. I personally don't think there is anything wrong with them, but yes she is just unsatisfied with the size. She will be turning 20 in October.


That's still young. They probably won't grow a ton at her age, but they might still grow some. I think I was 22 or 23 when mine stopped growing. They're still fairly small, but bigger than they were first year of college.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Nothing is worth augmenting your body over, imo. Unless well you really feel it'd make you feel better about yourself. .

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Nothing is worth augmenting your body over, imo. Unless well you really feel it'd make you feel better about yourself. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Oh I agree, but she is convinced that she needs to be someone for society, to have a social persona that pleases everyone. And for whatever reason, she thinks she is too small to accomplish that fully.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

badwolf said:


> Oh I agree, but she is convinced that she needs to be someone for society, to have a social persona that pleases everyone. And for whatever reason, she thinks she is too small to accomplish that fully.


Such things never end well when personas are best applied to separate professional and private life, not to people please or gain respect however if she gains confidence from self enhancements that can only be a good thing (others will no doubt note that family and siblings cup sizes often reflect those likely - well that and how some look and feel better not being too close to size zero).


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

@badwolf - I hope she eventually realizes chest size has little or nothing to do with that. And the older one gets, the less it matters, anyway. I hated my small chest when I was in my early 20s. Now that I'm in my 30s, I can honestly say I don't care. I do have days when I wish they were bigger, but most of the time, it's just, "Ok, that's what I look like. No big deal." She'll probably eventually stop focusing on it so much and discover other beautiful things about her body which take the focus off what she doesn't like.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

EccentricSiren said:


> @_badwolf_ - I hope she eventually realizes chest size has little or nothing to do with that. And the older one gets, the less it matters, anyway. I hated my small chest when I was in my early 20s. Now that I'm in my 30s, I can honestly say I don't care. I do have days when I wish they were bigger, but most of the time, it's just, "Ok, that's what I look like. No big deal." She'll probably eventually stop focusing on it so much and discover other beautiful things about her body which take the focus off what she doesn't like.


One can only hope.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

boobies are g-o-o-d!! the more the bigger the better 
for real thou,if she feals she must then support her and maybe one day she'll feel good inuff with herself and downgrade herself back^^


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Downgrade? 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I think the "down" in "downgrade" in this case simply means size. 

I could be wrong though.


----------

